# fallout friday



## Andy325 (Aug 14, 2008)

Quick heads up to anyone whos intrested. the long awaited fallout 3 is out this friday.  oh and Bond quantum of solace too....looks like a renter that one!!!

for those who have never seen fallout 3 yet pop over to youtube and have a scan. makes farcry look like a bedtime story lol. grusome stuff!!!


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Quite sad of me, but I got the metal lunchbox version (collectors) as I did with FarCry2 (wooden collectors).

You could call me sad, but I like things like that!


----------

